# Any guess on the gender of these 2?



## tuffruffles (May 22, 2015)

They are supposed to be Ameracaunas. I also ended up with 3 adorable boy Copper Marans. Hoping I don't have 5 roosters


----------



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

How old are they?


----------



## tuffruffles (May 22, 2015)

About 4 or 5 weeks


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Both cockerels. Sorry


----------



## tuffruffles (May 22, 2015)

I thought so. Man I have the worst luck!


----------



## tuffruffles (May 22, 2015)

Thanks for the reply  looks like I get to trade at least 2 of the 5. Now what to do with the other 3


----------



## hennypenney (May 21, 2015)

I would say Roos too. I sold a couple 6 week roos to a petting zoo.


----------

